# Précisions concernant le fonctionnement iCloud



## bidibout (2 Mai 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Heureux propriétaire d'un iPhone 7 Plus depuis quelques jours je suis un peu dans le doute concernant le fonctionnement de iCloud.

Avant j'étais sous Android et utilisais Google Photo, si besoin de place dans le smartphone j’effaçais des photos et vidéos tout en sachant qu'une copie restait sur les serveurs de Google Photo.

Sur mon iPhone je me rend compte que si je supprime une photo ou une vidéo du téléphone elle disparaît également de iCloud, je suppose que c'est une énième limitation d'Apple ? Je trouve cela très frustrant.

Dans l'immédiat j'ai installé iCloud sur mon PC et ai activé la photothèque iCloud comme ça chaque photos ou vidéos prises avec mon iPhone est automatiquement téléchargé sur mon PC MAIS j'aimerai avoir une sauvegarde également dans le cloud qui reste même si je vide mon téléphone (je sais que je pourrai continuer à utiliser Google mais je ne préfère pas multiplier les solutions de stockage) ma question est donc comment faire ? Est-il possible de synchroniser mon dossier de sauvegarde photo de mon pc directement avec iCloud Drive ? Je ne pense pas avoir vu de fonction permettant cela.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## guytoon48 (2 Mai 2017)

Bonjour,

Une lecture salutaire : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205743


----------



## bidibout (2 Mai 2017)

Merci, j'ai déjà lu cet article qui m'a permis de comprendre la différence entre la photothèque et le flux de photo, seulement cela ne résout pas mon problème "comment supprimer les photos de mon tel et les conserver dans le cloud" :-(


----------



## guytoon48 (2 Mai 2017)

Poste une capture écran de "Réglages/Photos et appareil photo" de ton iPhone...


----------



## bidibout (2 Mai 2017)

Je n'ai activé que la première option "photothèque iCloud" j'ai désactivé tout le reste puisque j'en ai pas l'utilité. 

D'après mes quelques recherches il semblerait que mon soucis soit le fonctionnement normal d'iCloud, je trouve quand même aberrant de ne pouvoir garder sur le cloud que les photos présentes dans le téléphone...


----------



## guytoon48 (9 Mai 2017)

C'est la définition du mot "synchronisation"...!


----------



## bidibout (9 Mai 2017)

Oui j'ai bien compris mais j'aurai aimé la possibilité de pouvoir faire comme avec d'autres services (pouvoir supprimer une copie de l'appareil et d'en conserver une sur le cloud) comme avec Google Photos par exemple.


----------



## bidibout (9 Mai 2017)

Au plus le temps passe au plus l'idée d'acheter un disque dur wifi me titille (je ne suis pas sûr de maîtriser suffisamment le sujet pour mettre en place un NAS, le DD wifi semble plus simple ) afin de gérer tout ça comme je le souhaite et rester maître de mes données (même si elles transiteraient quand même par le net).


----------

